# vg30e and vg30de cross compatability?



## mini702 (Jul 29, 2006)

Did a search but didn't find my answer.

I have a '90 vg30e truck that goes through valves every 30k and a '93 j30 vg30de with 2 bad rod bearings (rod knock). I'd like to make one vg30de to put in my truck. I understand the DE heads won't bolt onto the E block but can I put the E crank, rods, pistons, flywheel, brackets and accessories on the DE block with the DE FI and heads? Any idea what the c/r would be?

Thanks.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

why not just rebuild the DE block and drop it in?

the engine mounts should line up. tranny will bolt right up. all 89-2000 maximas and the early 300ZX use the same clutch, so I don't see any reason a VG-DE clutch wouldn't work. as long as the spline on the shaft is the same, it all should work fine.

As for the crank and such, I'm pretty sure you can put the crank in it, but the snout is shorter on the VG-E crank than the DE. the E is also machined with a 6-bolt flywheel than the DE, which has 8.
the crank journal diameters and cylinder bores are the same, but the piston pins are smaller diameter on the E than the DE. thus you can't just swap pistons unless you swap the rods too.

If you've got a rod knock problem, then you'll need to rebuild/replace them anyway. 
You can use rods from any VG30DE (NA or TT) or a VE30DE. they're all the same rods. compression is different on the pistons tho.


----------

